# Wonderful Experience at Marc Adams School of Woodworking



## rad457

No better way to learn than from someone who knows what he is doing! As we progress different ways may evolve but as with most of what I have learned so far, the way we see it the first time usually sticks with us a long time.


----------



## JAAune

It is a good school. My annual trip to that place starts next week.


----------



## csi

I have made cabinets, but I am not a cabinet maker. I am interested in learning to build custom cabinets for remodeled homes as a sideline business in my early years of retirement. From your recent experience, was the class geared toward those wanting to eventually become professional cabinet makers or toward individuals that want to learn how to properly make nice cabinets? Hope my question makes sense.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been to the MASW for a weekend Hand Tools class and would also recommend it highly.


----------



## helluvawreck

I bet that you are proud of yourself and should be. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## IHRedRules

> I have made cabinets, but I am not a cabinet maker. I am interested in learning to build custom cabinets for remodeled homes as a sideline business in my early years of retirement. From your recent experience, was the class geared toward those wanting to eventually become professional cabinet makers or toward individuals that want to learn how to properly make nice cabinets? Hope my question makes sense.
> 
> - csi


I would say it is geared more toward those that want to learn the basics and build a nice cabinet. Zane has a background in professional cabinet making, so certainly he can answer questions geared more toward the professional side.


----------



## rustynails

I have been to Marks school for numerous week long classes. The school is a great. If you go on line you can view his schools curriculum for the year. (It changes every year) He gets all the top instructors in the country and some from other countries. You can't go wrong with a class at Marks school…


----------



## JAAune

> I have made cabinets, but I am not a cabinet maker. I am interested in learning to build custom cabinets for remodeled homes as a sideline business in my early years of retirement. From your recent experience, was the class geared toward those wanting to eventually become professional cabinet makers or toward individuals that want to learn how to properly make nice cabinets? Hope my question makes sense.
> 
> - csi
> 
> I would say it is geared more toward those that want to learn the basics and build a nice cabinet. Zane has a background in professional cabinet making, so certainly he can answer questions geared more toward the professional side.
> 
> - IHRedRules


Marc Adams used to run a large cabinet shop before he turned it into a school. I believe Zane was the lead man/foreman of the shop at the time of the transition.


----------



## Kvegas

I recently signed up for a cabinet making class at the William Ng school in Southern California. I can't wait to see what it has to offer!!!


----------

